# gypsy horse color changing?...



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I realize this will be hard to show with my limited pictures but I will try to show/describe to the best of my abilities... I have a 1.6yo filly who is exhibiting roaning to a degree... She currently appreas to have the beginning of dappling on a small portion of her right side and white hairs have been appearing sporatically on her black spots. She also is getting tiny black hairs in the white area on her rump. Plus, I've also noticed darker black dots/spots within her tobiano blotches/spots. Both her sire and dam are black tobiano gypsy horses and her grand-dam is a solid black. My question, is this likely to continue (greying out?) also, is it possible for dappling to even occur or am I seeing 'advanced' roaning/greying out... I dont have any pictures of the white and black hairs in as this is a very recent phenomenon (last week or two) also this isnt just a few hairs it's literally speckling her bum with black hairs same with her black spots they're being speckled with white hairs not all over her body but in sections currently focused on her rear end so far her barrel/cheast area in unaffected


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That's pretty typical of tobiano. She's not greying. In order to grey she has to have a grey parent.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

my thoughts exactly nor could she have a dapple gene as i don't believe her parents carry the gene... Is it normal for there to be black hairs appearing all over her rear end on the white of her and white on the black of her? Should this be expected as she sheds out? >.< just curious


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dappling is a sign of good health. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Dappling is a sign of good health. ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
really?

How does that work I wonder... Do you know?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Cla - I think she was talking about silver? Health related dappling is extremely hard to see on a black horse.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

well she's healthy ha ha her hair is probably shinier than mine... :S


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow just read you got her as an engagement present, that man sure is a keeper!  Sounds like he knows you too well, congrats and I do think she looks great. I'd say that's normal my paint colt has that too.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

There is no 'dapple' gene that has been discovered. Dappling shows up on horses who are usually in excellent condition. Don't confuse dapples with Silvers - sometimes called silver dapples. This is an unfortunate term for silvers, since the majority are not dappled anyway.

What you are seeing, is very, very common in tobianos. Your mare is definitely tobiano, some type of sabino probably and also probably splash. Most are. Some tobianos have quite large patches of roan. Doesn't make them true roans however. They are fairly rare in Gypsies.

Lizzie


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah I've been with him for five years now I think I'll keep him, he shovels poop pretty well to boot! lol jk but he really does, and he can clean a water trough full of fish with a net to near spotless in no time its crazy! lol... He's great though I've only spent a weekend away from him in five years. once though I took him out for a full moon ride when we were first dating and he told me he knew how to ride (later found out he had only really ridden for a week once on a dude ranch when he was young at a family reunion) so he could try what I enjoy doing so we were galloping down this trail the horses started to race eachother in the middle of the night dirt clods began flying into his face haha he thought I was trying to kill him or something; since then he's been hesitant to ride with me again lol. 

Thanks everyone for informing me I'm not so up to date on this coloring/pattern mumbojumbo I'm used to horses being picking a color and stickin' to it ;-)

Annoel I lovve your avatar of rocky he looks like a dalmation kind of lol, truly adorable


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

FeatheredFeet said:


> There is no 'dapple' gene that has been discovered. Dappling shows up on horses who are usually in excellent condition. Don't confuse dapples with Silvers - sometimes called silver dapples. This is an unfortunate term for silvers, since the majority are not dappled anyway.
> 
> What you are seeing, is very, very common in tobianos. Your mare is definitely tobiano, some type of sabino probably and also probably splash. Most are. Some tobianos have quite large patches of roan. Doesn't make them true roans however. They are fairly rare in Gypsies.
> 
> Lizzie


 
Thanks featheredfeet! lol I need you on speed dial!

I've seen this stallion "snowflake" http://impressivemagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/horse.jpg i believe his name is so I assumed like an idiot that with such an expression of dappling it meant of they cointained a dappled gene; thanks again very much for making this more clear. It's been very appreciated... Now it makes a lot more sense lol

also just to be clear I didn't think anything was wrong with her I was just curious if what I was looking at


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Snowflake isn't that stud's name. I can't remember it off the top of my head, but I know FF knows him.  his "snowflakes" are caused by the silver gene and he varies extremely in color from season to season.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

lol, in looking up his picture snowflake was the name that came up so I went with it im sure featheredfeet will know


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

His name is Austin and he is a true silver dapple. Hoooowever, at some times during the years, he turns almost solid black on his dark parts. His dam is the same colour. I have a friend with a black silver and his dapples can only be seen in certain light. Usually, he just looks black with a silver mane and tail. Silvers actually come in black, bay and brown. Silver does not express itself on chestnut. I have recently become rather a fan of bay silvers.

Lizzie


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks!  He's a tobiano as well and he has that all over his spots, and he has the picture framing to on his spots where you can literally see the "frame" around them. That's great you found a guy like that!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Featheredfeet do you know what the little black dots in her black coat are? she hasn't got sun discoloration she's jet black on her black but inside her black I've been noticing dozens of tiny (dime/nickle/quarter) sized black spots? It looks exactly like someone got a sharpie and made spots within the spots. they weren't there a month and a half ago and there seems to be more and more of them.

annoel did you make the blanket on him for his newborn photo? its so adorable baby blue; did you know you were going to have a colt or just happened that way?

paint horse on the ends appy in the middle lol


sorry for the probably very obvious and easy questions about coloring lol, I've never gotten to fully appreciate the changing colors of a horse before as I've never gotten to have a colored horse until now lol. Again thank you all very much!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

FF than you should LURVE my little guy Pistol. :rofl: He's a silver bay


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Some might call them birdcatcher spots. Again, quite normal on many different coloured horses. Small 'pawprint' spots on the white part of Tobianos, often indicates the horse is homozygous. There again, many homozygous horses don't have them at all.

Lizzie


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

What a cutie!!! Thanks for sharing. I first got interested in the colour, when I saw Rumor Has it. Tried my best to get my daughter to buy him, but she wouldn't.

Lizzie


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you guys! I love the picture annoel! hes gorgous!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

You should be on dancing with the stars!

Lizzie


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Ha ha Oh yeah so much talent going to waste


----------



## picklepony (Mar 23, 2012)

*similar*

we have a mare who when bought as a yearling was passported as cremello but as she has gotten older she has developed blue patches my other pieblad mare does has roanin patches same as you describe but have no pictures of her


----------

